# Forever Flex soft no cut testing



## 2hard2register

Hi,

After having some issues applying the white foil to a garment, Forever have been so kind to provide me with some more white foil and some pre printed white and other colour foils. 
I will be doing some testing and posting the results here, so hopefully I can come to good results and help others along the way. Any input is welcome.

My own setup is a Canon LBP6030 printer and a Stahls Maxx Presss heat press.

The first thing I'm noticing is, while I've have *not* had any issues separating the A & B sheet before on the papers I've printed myself, the first 2 pre printed foils from Forever gave me issues when transferring the glue to the A foil (incomplete). Not sure how this can be, possibly because Forever uses a different brand printer and the temperature/pressure needs to be different in this case.


----------



## 2hard2register

Just an update for whoever is interested. I'll leave the issues with the A-B sheet separation for what it is, as I don't have any issues using my own prints.

After doing a lot of testing with different colour sheets, my general conclusion would be: all colors are different and need separate instructions when pressing to a garment. 
What might be the perfect setting for one colour, might not work at all for another. I'm talking about the variables for Time, Temperature and to a lesser extent pressure.

When it comes to my main issue which was the White foil, I found the following to solve my issues when pressing a shirt:

Instructions from Forever when pressing the design onto the garment (cotton) using White foil: 135 -155 degrees C for 30 seconds.

What worked for me: 155 degrees C for at least 50 seconds!

The easiest colors to press onto a shirt for me are the Metallic sheets.

The colour Red has it's own issue where too much of the foil will transfer to the garment (this does not happen with the other colors using the same settings)


----------



## NoXid

2hard2register said:


> ... while I've have *not* had any issues separating the A & B sheet before on the papers I've printed myself, the first 2 pre printed foils from Forever gave me issues when transferring the glue to the A foil (incomplete). Not sure how this can be...


I don't remember where I saw the info, but I've seen it suggested that one should only print what one intends to use immediately, and not prepare the transfers in advance. If true, that may explain why the pre-printed samples behaved differently.


----------



## gavner25

I'm so glad i found this thread as i have been having exactly the same issues. The gold, silver and white work at 170c for 90 seconds when marrying A&B, but the pink doesn't work at this temperature or the recommended settings on the instructions. I have been waisting alot of paper due to this.


----------



## 2hard2register

That's why I created this thread, please keep on posting info/issues so we can figure this out. All colors seem to have a different set of instructions they require, although my issues are less with marrying the A&B now and more with applying the transfer to the shirt as I wrote. 

I will be focusing on using colors I know work to make my life easier For now those are mainly the metallic colors.



gavner25 said:


> I'm so glad i found this thread as i have been having exactly the same issues. The gold, silver and white work at 170c for 90 seconds when marrying A&B, but the pink doesn't work at this temperature or the recommended settings on the instructions. I have been waisting alot of paper due to this.


----------



## Remco

After a afternoon struggeling I mannage to get 1 tee done with this stuff. Monday I will doing some testing again. So it would be nice I we can make a list with different collors and pressing times. I did white today according to the manual and that went fine.


----------



## 2hard2register

What heat press are you using and did you use the maximum recommended temperature of 155? 
I will stick to metallic colors as much as I can as they seem to print the easiest and look the best after washing.

The non metallic blue is giving me creases and white parts on the print after washing


----------



## TeeMan3

MArtin Butler has some informative videos on testing these on You Tube

He even went on a traing course with the distributer and still has issues with it

It seems to be down to a combination of the type of printer the heat press and the timings have to be the same as the manufacturers

Seems a lot to go through makes the cost in time prohibitive and would be quicker to weed manually


----------



## LucidDavid

If you are interested I can schedule a skype video call and give you some pointers on using this media. We also have a few things on our facebook pages.
https://www.facebook.com/hotdecoman/
https://www.facebook.com/AWSpecialtyPaper/

We recommend printing on the B-Sheet instead of the A sheet!


----------



## Remco

Today i tryed the gold sheet with the settings martin butler used. But failed again. I am enough with this foil and trashed it. I will wait for another alternatif

R


----------



## KateMc

Hi David, just watched your vids on Facebook and I'm definitely going to try printing onto the B paper. Your experience has been a great source for me since starting my business and I'm on the point of expanding my range! But I've had a few issues with flex soft and I wondered if you might be able to help. I've recently got a new heat press and have been finding that spots/patches of the toner isn't transferring all the way from the A to the B - there's toner left on both sheets. I've tried all sorts of temps and pressures. It's worst with the neon pink but is happening with the other colours too. Even when there's a cleanish peel I can sometimes see bands of toner through the adhesive that has stuck to the A paper.

Also, do you just use the finishing paper once? With my previous press I was able to use each sheet a few times but it seems to be getting lines through it with my new heat press. I've also been pressing with the matte finishing paper twice, which I think improves washability - is this something you've tested? 

Sorry for the looooong message. I'm at my wits end!!!
Thanks, Kate


----------



## impression4444

Hello all,

I am not yet in business, and I would like to launch for the period of Xmas. 
I have been working on designs and gather lots of info so far.
My main concern has been if I can print and press my own designs on black shirts.
This paper, besides giving cool effects, seems to be the answer...


----------



## westmama

LucidDavid said:


> If you are interested I can schedule a skype video call and give you some pointers on using this media. We also have a few things on our facebook pages.
> https://www.facebook.com/hotdecoman/
> https://www.facebook.com/AWSpecialtyPaper/
> 
> We recommend printing on the B-Sheet instead of the A sheet!


Can you explain why? I've been looking for more info on this. Thanks!


----------



## LucidDavid

westmama said:


> Can you explain why? I've been looking for more info on this. Thanks!


There are several reasons to print on the B paper! 
1. If you are just beginning then you are probably starting with one of the letter size black toner printers that sell for under $100 - so there is no real risk 
2. The most common problem with new users is learning how to do the A/B marry process, printing on the B paper gives you a head start as the printer fuses the toner to the adhesive and simplifies the process.
3. The lower cost laser printers don't have a mirror option and printing on the B sheet lets you print in right reading mode so you don't have to worry about mirroring.
4. Lets you select your color after printing, the B sheet print can be put with any color.


----------



## westmama

LucidDavid said:


> There are several reasons to print on the B paper!
> 1. If you are just beginning then you are probably starting with one of the letter size black toner printers that sell for under $100 - so there is no real risk
> 2. The most common problem with new users is learning how to do the A/B marry process, printing on the B paper gives you a head start as the printer fuses the toner to the adhesive and simplifies the process.
> 3. The lower cost laser printers don't have a mirror option and printing on the B sheet lets you print in right reading mode so you don't have to worry about mirroring.
> 4. Lets you select your color after printing, the B sheet print can be put with any color.


Thank you for this! I was watching one of your videos where you did this, but was curious why.

I have been screening printing and using inkjet transfers since 2009, but new to trying laser transfers. I just ordered the Oki c612, I believe it is supposed to be a pretty good entry level printer.


----------



## Bonook

I know this is off topic but can anyone comment on the feel and durability I'f yours product? Any peeling or fading?


----------

